# What age do ponies stop growing?



## gambler

I love Bullet's size for my grandkids, but wondered at what age they stop growing taller and start filling out.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance

Im pretty sure horses stop growing at 5 years old.


----------



## JourneysEnd

I can tell you how to know for sure, but it may be hard to describe in type.

Take a lead rope and hold it a the point of the elbow of one of the front legs. (Feel up the back of the front leg and the point will be very easy to feel )

With your other hand run the rope down to the ergot at the back of the fetlock joint.

Mark that spot.

Your horse will be the same distance from the point of the elbow to the middle of the fetlock as he will be

from the point of the elbow to the highest point of the withers. So if the point you've marked goes higher than his current withers, he'll grow to that height.

Do my directions make sense ?

This works every time unless the horse is a dwarf.


----------



## muffntuf

Journeysend - you sound like you have read the Horse confirmation handbook by Heather smith thomas. I was just reading the same thing saturday night.

It also states that by a certain age the horse has done all its growing. I notice that by late 2ish they are done with height, they just need to fill out bones and muscle tone.

do you know if he was wormed recently? what are you feeding him, I know you just got him like a week ago.


----------



## gambler

muffntuf said:


> Journeysend - you sound like you have read the Horse confirmation handbook by Heather smith thomas. I was just reading the same thing saturday night.
> 
> It also states that by a certain age the horse has done all its growing. I notice that by late 2ish they are done with height, they just need to fill out bones and muscle tone.
> 
> do you know if he was wormed recently? what are you feeding him, I know you just got him like a week ago.


He is due to be wormed in Feb. I am feeding him a mix of alfalfa and grass hay, a handfull of Equus 3 and 1/4 cup of Omega Fields Horseshine twice a day



.



JourneysEnd said:


> I can tell you how to know for sure, but it may be hard to describe in type.
> 
> Take a lead rope and hold it a the point of the elbow of one of the front legs. (Feel up the back of the front leg and the point will be very easy to feel )
> 
> With your other hand run the rope down to the ergot at the back of the fetlock joint.
> 
> Mark that spot.
> 
> Your horse will be the same distance from the point of the elbow to the middle of the fetlock as he will be
> 
> from the point of the elbow to the highest point of the withers. So if the point you've marked goes higher than his current withers, he'll grow to that height.
> 
> Do my directions make sense ?
> 
> This works every time unless the horse is a dwarf.


OH! I remember hearing a while back a little bit easier way, but I forget what it was. I will try your way. Thanks.


----------

